# Microchipping and sharpening



## andoniminev (Mar 3, 2012)

I bought a Shigefusa for 2 months ago. I use the knife every day and it is still as sharp as OTB. I have touched it few times with a polish jnat and it is extremely sharp. I found out today that it has got 3-4 very small microchips but still working as new. My question is if I should resharpen or let it be. It really does not bother me. My concern however is that if I do not sharpen it may be the chips will become bigger, or I am wrong. I just do not want the chips to be bigger. I am planning to use King 6000 and then Jnat for polish. What is your oppinion guys?


----------



## Peco (Mar 3, 2012)

I always put a new edge on my new knifes. Just sharpen it and you have no problem!


----------



## tk59 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd keep track of the chips. If they get bigger or you get some corrosion, then grind them out. If you are getting chips, you might want to put a microbevel on one side of the edge.


----------



## maxim (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes i actually put microbevel on all my Shigs so i will recommend it too 
Just use your 6k then Jnat to make small microbevel then your chips will go away and you get stronger edge


----------



## andoniminev (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanx for reply. I know that Maxim does put new micro bevels on his Shigefusas and that they come with too thin edges and I was planning to put a micro bevel as well later on. Well it will be sooner than I thought :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 3, 2012)

That's funny, I don't have this problem with my shig at all. But I wouldn't worry about it, most chipping is not indicative of a serious problem, usually it just means you were cutting up lots of leeks or something.

Why not sharpen them out though? I mean, a new edge is always good.


----------



## andoniminev (Mar 3, 2012)

Already done. Cutting like a laser. Do honyakis have same problem. Planing of getting one. Any recommendations.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 3, 2012)

andoniminev said:


> ...Do honyakis have same problem...


I wouldn't say Shigs have a chipping problem, if that is the problem you are referring to. I haven't had chipping issues with the honyakis I have used but I would imagine some of the harder ones might be problematic.


----------



## Gator (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 4 shiges and all 4 dull by microfracturing, not by rolling. I've been using Shige gyuto over 2 years and other knives(miroshi, fugu, usuba) a little less, but under the microscope they all show the same pattern.
Whatever the steel is, it's hardened to its max, or so it seems. However, sharpening is easy and in the end it doesn't really make difference whether the sharpness is lost by microchipping or rolling. Edge durability is very good, and I think that's what matters.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gator said:


> I have 4 shiges and all 4 dull by microfracturing, not by rolling...


True but usually when I think of chipping as being a problem, it is because fairly large chips (maybe on the order of 100 microns or more) pop out under normal use. The microchipping on Shigs is much smaller than that.


----------



## Gator (Mar 3, 2012)

Absolutely, which is why I specifically said micro chipping.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gator said:


> Absolutely, which is why I specifically said micro chipping.


Of course. I've just seen some confusion regarding the use of the term so I added some specificity. Someone might have thought your earlier post implied that Shigs have chipping problems.


----------



## Gator (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, could be. In the reviews I describe in greater detail difference between chipping and microchipping. Was a little lazy in the post


----------



## memorael (Mar 4, 2012)

Chips suck... unless they are potato chips


----------

